
Going Down the Pipes (1996) - onemind
https://www.topic.com/going-down-the-pipes
======
jeffrallen
Reminds me of Pushing Tin, a 1999 movie. Wonder if they are related?

eta: Wikipedia says yes, so it must be true.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pushing_Tin#cite_ref-1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pushing_Tin#cite_ref-1)

~~~
dreamcompiler
The preface to the article says exactly that.

